# How to Post YouTube Videos?



## Roll_Bones (Nov 5, 2013)

Taxlady told me to just copy the video URL and paste it into the text body of the post.
It does not work for me.

I have Firefox.

Thanks in Advance............John


----------



## bakechef (Nov 5, 2013)

Pumpkin Cheesecake Recipe - How to Make Pumpkin Cheesecake - YouTube

That's all that I did, copied the url from the address bar and dropped it in the body of the post, nothing special, and it works


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 5, 2013)

Rush Roll The Bones live - YouTube

Thanks bakechef.  It was to easy, thats why I could not do it right. LOL


----------

